# Help urgently needed wood pigeon UK



## jabberGhost (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi there, everyone. Joined the forums for this situation. A grey UK pidgeon (Unsure on specific breeds, general town dwelling pidgeon) was hit by a car and landed near me. His wing was hurt and he didn't look able to move around too much. He certainly couldn't get far off the ground. So I attempted to take him to places to look after him. The Pets at Home nearby said he'd be put down because he's a pidgeon, and the RSPCA were no help. Nowhere else is local so tonight he's in an open drawer with a towel under him, a small saucer of water and a few breadcrumbs here and there. He's sitting still mostly and grunts sometimes when I get too near for his liking.

I'd like to take care of this pidgeon but don't know what to do. Tame him? Bandage him up? Release him? I need help.

Please and thanks.


I've done some research and concluded he is a juvenile wooded pidgeon.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this needy bird.

Please keep bird in a carrier and do not allow it to try to fly, as it will damage the wing further.

Please check this UK link to find help. There is also lots of info on wood pigeons, and first responder info as well as what to feed. http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/helpandsupport.htm *


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

On the site Skyeking has linked to there is also a map and list by county of (as far as we know) pigeon friendly rescue centres.

If on Facebook, you might want to join 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/

which is mostly UK rescuers, several with a lot of wood pigeon rescue experience.


----------



## jabberGhost (Oct 3, 2014)

Thank you for the quick responses! I will message them in a morning. What I have done is..

o Gotten the fledgling into one of my clothing drawers sat on a towel.
o Put rice into a sock, microwaved it until it is warm and placed it next to him.
o Got a small basin with rehydrating solution and set it with him
o Closed the drawer to allow him some quiet peace and darkness.

He grunts when I get a bit too close and is still giving me the watchful eye, he won't let me wrap him in a bandana. His wing is broken, I think. He still holds it out awkwardly a few hours afterwards, so it's definitely lasting damage. What can I personally do to help his wing?

Also he won't eat any bread crumbs, i've taken the crumbs out now due to a chance of him not being able to digest under this much stress, but could i get some advice on how to feed him food/solution if he continues to not eat?

Please and thanks
Mido


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Mido

What could be useful here is a pic of the pigeon, attached to post here, or on a Facebook post (you've been added) to get a better idea of its age and the injury.

The grunting sound is what I would normally expect to hear from a feral pigeon, by the way.

What young wood pigeons seem to like is defrosted and slightly warm peas from a freezer pack. The page http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/peasandcorn.htm shows how to feed these to a pigeon. You could then leave some in a dish, too. They would normally eat, too, seeds and grain (wild bird seed, for example, as a stopgap).


----------



## jabberGhost (Oct 3, 2014)

This is him, im going to pop out and get some peas and seed soon. Anything look obviously wrong with him?


----------

